# R.I.P. Uber shot by waze carpool



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Google rolled out waze carpool. Yesterday i wake up to constant alerts of drivers heading to midtown and are willing to scoop me up into their carpool for just 6$. Thats 30 miles for 6 bucks to midtown manhattan. A dozen offers within one hour. Next quarter uber will strip out active member count from earning report. Sooner than later they will become a tranport company because a technology company can not get v.c. funds without growing member count. Thanks for the help google. Finally their "dont be evil" montra is being put to work. It is unfortunate many of us will be out of work as a result but in the long term it is a good thing for uber to die


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

RIP UBER, bye bye Travis, here's some pool karma back at you!

*Waze is bringing carpooling to all of California!
*
The Google-owned navigation app will expand its carpool service to the entire state of California on June 6.

Waze Carpool, which has only been available in the greater San Francisco area, has registered tens of thousands of riders and drivers there. Thousands use it daily, according to Waze.

*http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/31/technology/waze-carpool-california/*


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Carpool w/out a $ million liability insurance policy? When there is an accident and insurance backs out of covering; will Waze be liable? It be great if it chased Pool & Line away from L & U though.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Exactly my thoughts - it will for sure take from Pool and Line customers. But people with private car needs will still rely on UberLyft


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's see where this goes.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Let's see where this goes.


Nowhere for me. Tried to get one today but had to cancel because no one would pick me up. Ordered Uber Pool instead.

To add insult to injury, Waze showed me first time I checked 80 cars are going my way and then when I drove to different location and actually needed a ride it was 45 cars. Then for 15 minutes they were contacting 5 drivers . And that's when I canceled cause I really would like to be home instead of a parking lot. Uber Pool got there in 4 minutes


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea this Carpool thing by Waze gonna have to mature quite a bit.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

First ride is free btw. And regular price after that almost free anyways. Under $5 to get from Mexican border to downtown San Diego which would be around $20 on Uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SLuz said:


> Carpool w/out a $ million liability insurance policy? When there is an accident and insurance backs out of covering; will Waze be liable? It be great if it chased Pool & Line away from L & U though.


There is actually legal precedent where real actual carpooling doesn't void personal car insurance policies. It's the same as giving a ride to friends.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is actually legal precedent where real actual carpooling doesn't void personal car insurance policies. It's the same as giving a ride to friends.


 Yes private insurance covers if sharing trip expense ONLY, this is going to be one interesting plate of spaghetti to watch untangle. I doubt it will fly, I just can't see either drivers or pax going through the inconvenience for no reward. It's a flop,...but, it does demonstrates the stupidity of some of these people managing these big companies.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not designed to turn a profit from, just a way to share the expense and the carpool lane. I know some drivers that have high incomes don't even care about the expenses, they just want to carpool to be able to save time by riding in the carpool lane, but Waze has to get something out of this arrangement. Most of the time people that would otherwise go to work around the same times each day and would start with Waze carpool would just exchange numbers after a few trips together and would just cut out Waze altogether. These are the ones that Uber and Lyft and even Waze really have to fear because it would be a substantial drop in ridership.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I am sure Waze will make money by charging a membership fee to drivers and riders. Until that happens, the per mile charge is exactly what the Fed government gives as a tax write off per mile. No money is being made by Waze and supposedly not by the driver either. Hopefully the rider tips at least. Of course if they use this, they are probably cheap as **** and tipping is a no no to them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Someone I talked to said they were paying $2 to ride and the driver was getting $5 so it looks like Waze is subsidizing the rides for the time being. It seems logical a membership fee of some sort will fall into line.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nobody is making a profit besides the credit card companies. Trip expenses are determined to be 54 cents a mile, and the rider is paying just that. Trip expenses could be shared, but no requirement as to how it's shared, so in this case the driver shares 0% of the expenses and the rider shares 100%.
Waze is losing 2% to processing fees so it's in their best interest to cut themselves out and let riders pay drivers cash. 
This is Googles way of collecting data for their self driving car service that will target the long distance commuters who don't want to pay $30 each way to work but will pay $10. 


Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Yes private insurance covers if sharing trip expense ONLY, this is going to be one interesting plate of spaghetti to watch untangle. I doubt it will fly, I just can't see either drivers or pax going through the inconvenience for no reward. It's a flop,...but, it does demonstrates the stupidity of some of these people managing these big companies.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

If drivers weren't making a profit, nobody would be driving for Uber, Lyft or any other so called "rideshare." Rideshare and car-pool by definition means you can charge no more than 50% of the fuel cost. You can't even charge extra to cover you car payment (if you have one).

It's the *driver* who can't profit from "rideshare." If they do, they just stepped into the realm of livery service, which in most places requires commercial insurance, a business license and a car inspected and licensed through the city.


----------

